# if you had too



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

if you had to build a tackle box for walleye fishing starting from scratch what would you put in your box for lures? the reason i ask is that i want to start actively getting after them this summer and am pretty clueless for what to use for tackle. i plan on fishing lakes and rivers as well. i just want a good solid ammount of tackle to cover most of the fishing situations out there.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Different color and weight jigs and slip bobbers. Bare hooks, weights, rapalas Gulp! Alive.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

walley divers, bottom bouncers and spinners


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Bottom bouncers and spinners are the cats meow for walleye fishing. Forget about the Lindy rigs.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Jigs, lindy rigs, bottom bouncers, and rap's for lures.....Slip bobbers and various types of weights. Also bare hooks. Gulp or power bait twisty tails.

You can fish all different water depths and speeds. You can slow it down with jigs and troll with raps and lindy's.

Use live bait or plastics. This is what I use.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Jigs, Lindy rigs, spinners, and bottom bouncers..would be #1..

Then you can add some cranks (shad raps, floating rps etc) and slip bobber stuff.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

how do you fish bottom bouncers? do you cast them out then wait for it to go to the bottom then reel it in slow? and how do you fish lindy rigs? i know this may seem like a bunch of stupid questions but i didnt get into fishing till i lived in alaska and up there all i did was snag salmon all day


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

I've always trolled bottom bouncers with spinners/night crawler harness. 1 mph or slower is a must if your going to troll meat.


----------

